# NRA Firearms for Freedom Auctions



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Anyone looking for guns or ammo should check out the NRA's Firearms for Freedom auction site. You can often find great deals there and help support our 2nd Amendment rights at the same time. That's a win-win in my book.

NRA - Firearms for Freedom Auctions


----------



## PrepperDogs (May 12, 2013)

Prepadoodle said:


> Anyone looking for guns or ammo should check out the NRA's Firearms for Freedom auction site. You can often find great deals there and help support our 2nd Amendment rights at the same time. That's a win-win in my book.
> 
> NRA - Firearms for Freedom Auctions


I like helping the NRA, but I don't like a 15% buyers premium. Then there's shipping and FFL fees if you buy a firearm. It might be a win-win, but not to the NRA exclusively.


----------

